# Old



## TRINITY25_99

This may sound silly, and maybe it's just my hormones raging, but OB called me an 'old pregnancy' ... lol ... this will be our first baby, and I will be 38 years old when I deliver, ya I am alittle on the older side compaired to others, but it kinda hurt, not that I wanted to have a baby later in my life, but my health was not on steady ground when I DID want to start a family, I really didn't have any choice but to wait ... just feeling down alittle today I suppose. Lots of things running through my mind like I'll be in my late 50's when my child turns 20 :( I really had better plans earlier in my 30's ...


----------



## Warby

TRINITY25_99 said:


> This may sound silly, and maybe it's just my hormones raging, but OB called me an 'old pregnancy' ... lol ... this will be our first baby, and I will be 38 years old when I deliver, ya I am alittle on the older side compaired to others, but it kinda hurt, not that I wanted to have a baby later in my life, but my health was not on steady ground when I DID want to start a family, I really didn't have any choice but to wait ... just feeling down alittle today I suppose. Lots of things running through my mind like I'll be in my late 50's when my child turns 20 :( I really had better plans earlier in my 30's ...

Apparently those of us over 35 can be medically classified as "elderly" mothers having "geriatric" pregnancies. Those are actual terms!

Ya know, it is what it is. I believe that everything happens for a reason, and this baby is the baby you were meant to get. It's true that there are advantages that young moms have over us, but I like to remind myself of the positives of having kids a bit later on.

For me, I have competed my education and have established myself in my career. That means financial security for our family, and it also means we can afford stuff like university savings and swimming lessons. I am a lot more sure of myself now then I was when I was younger. I am also more patient and more sentimental.


----------



## Babushka

Well I'm 39 (feel & look 30) having my first and the doctor I saw kept saying "at your age". I ended saying that I wasn't ready when I was younger which peeved me even more having to defend myself. I felt like hitting the insensitive jerk over the head & definitely won't be going back to him!

You're a young whipper snapper at 37 so don't let it bug you :)

Congratulations on your pregnancy.


----------



## Amberyll23

Congratulations on your pregnancy! 

I agree it is frustrating to hear those terms. The one that my doctors use is "advanced maternal age" haha! Well, I don't feel very "advanced" in age, thank you very much! lol 

Rest easy that there are a lot more of us out there than there ever used to be! So many of us have had to wait for our children, be it due to medical reasons, finding the right time in our lives, finding Mr. Right in our 30s, by choice or not by choice. 

I had my DD at 37 (after TTC for 3+ years) and will be having this bambino at 38. While I can say I probably have less energy to chase after them than I would have had in my 20s, I also feel that I am probably a lot more patient and appreciative of my DD and soon-to-be bubba than I would have been when I was younger. MY DH and I are also established in our careers, we have a good home for our children in a good and safe area, and can provide for their needs much better than when we were poor college grads just starting out in our 20s. So there is a lot to be said for having our bubbas at our ages!

H&H 9 months to you!!


----------



## Seity

I'm 39, but I think my midwife keeps forgetting that I was over 35 for both my pregnancies because I have such easy complication free ones. :rofl:
I didn't get married until I was 35, that's life.
I'm glad TBH, I wouldn't have wanted to have children in my 20's anyway. I was far too young.
Enjoy your pregnancy and baby to be!


----------



## Sciencegal

I think it is a great age! When I was younger I dreamt of being a cool, young mom. But now I have a great husband, amazing career and the financial means to give my children the world. I also enjoyed my 20s and lived life to the fullest. Now i can sit back and enjoy life with my family without any regrets. I have to admit, it is a little more challenging physically... but it will keep us young at heart.  I see people from high school preparing their kids for college and it freaks me out a little bit.


----------



## felicity0444

Warby said:


> TRINITY25_99 said:
> 
> 
> This may sound silly, and maybe it's just my hormones raging, but OB called me an 'old pregnancy' ... lol ... this will be our first baby, and I will be 38 years old when I deliver, ya I am alittle on the older side compaired to others, but it kinda hurt, not that I wanted to have a baby later in my life, but my health was not on steady ground when I DID want to start a family, I really didn't have any choice but to wait ... just feeling down alittle today I suppose. Lots of things running through my mind like I'll be in my late 50's when my child turns 20 :( I really had better plans earlier in my 30's ...
> 
> Apparently those of us over 35 can be medically classified as "elderly" mothers having "geriatric" pregnancies. Those are actual terms!
> 
> Ya know, it is what it is. I believe that everything happens for a reason, and this baby is the baby you were meant to get. It's true that there are advantages that young moms have over us, but I like to remind myself of the positives of having kids a bit later on.
> 
> For me, I have competed my education and have established myself in my career. That means financial security for our family, and it also means we can afford stuff like university savings and swimming lessons. I am a lot more sure of myself now then I was when I was younger. I am also more patient and more sentimental.Click to expand...

Haha. I was just going to say my Doctor called me "Elderly". I was like...umm thanks? I figure at least i get more ultrasounds because of it. lol


----------



## Livsmom

I am living my "second life". Have two older kids (19 and 15) from a prior marriage. I am now 40 and 30 weeks pregnant. I have a 2 year old. My doc with the two year old acted like I was ancient and this doc doesn't mention it. I have to tell you, my 2 year old is the sweetest, kindest, most easy going baby in the world! I think I may be more patient and laid back this time around. Not that my other babies aren't amazing because they totally are! I think about how I will be old when my babies graduate, etc., and then I tell myself oh well! I live for my kids. They are my world. They keep you young and give you a reason to keep going. Cherish every single second and tell anyone that thinks differently to go take a hike! :hugs:


----------



## GoldieLocs

Well I think it's all BS. My doctors haven't said anything. As a matter of fact one of my doctors had her 3rd child at 40.


----------



## chattyB

I'm 36 and currently 31 weeks with baby number 4. My daughter will turn 18 and my son will turn 13 within days of baby's due date. I also have a daughter of 10.

My oldest was born when i was 18, my son and younger daughter in my 20's. I had tons of energy but struggled financially as many young families often do. I'm now more mature, financially secure, nice houses, nice cars, far more chilled out, happier and more content in life and i don't need to go back to work if i chose to be a stay-at-home mum ... which is what i plan to do! I may not have the endless energy i used to enjoy BUT i'm far more appreciative of being pregnant with this baby and determined to enjoy every second of being an "older mother"


----------



## CHIA

aww..try not to feel down about those terms....most doctors don't say it to offend you...it is what it is..just be thankful that you are carrying your precious cargo and enjoy your pregnancy


----------



## Bumpblessing4

I just think its ridiculous that a 37 (soon to be 38) year old pregnant woman is considered old (I just turned 36). How old is your OB? Most are at least 30 by the time they start their practice. And most of them haven't had time to have their first baby yet, so we'll see how they like being called old when they have their second or third child. Even if you start having babies in your 20s, if you want more than two, you will be in your mid to late thirties. Yes, we already know we have a higher risk of EVERYTHING. We don't really need to be made to feel any worse about it, do we? Sorry I ended up on a rant!


----------



## Larkspur

When my doctor described me as an 'older' pregnancy, I laughed and said, "You think I'm old, my partner is 48!" 

It's kinda ironic that we ladies are classified as 'geriatric' pregnancies in our late 30s when men can literally be geriatric and still fathering children! 

Anyway, I'm finding first-time motherhood as a 36-year-old to be wonderful, and I think this is the ideal time in my life to be doing it. My baby boy is perfect, our home, careers and finances are extremely secure, my parents are retired and want nothing more than to spend time with and help out with their grandson, and I think I have just the right balance of energy and maturity/patience to manage a small child. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## stickybean4

Couldn't agree with you ladies more. I just had my daughter in Jan at the age of 38. I am currently TTC another. My sister just delivered a healthy baby girl at 42.


----------



## WilmaDS

Congratulations on your pregnancy! happy for you


----------



## Scout

I'm ancient compared to you all LOL But fortunately my regular OB and my high risk OB have both commented on my age to tell me I'm not too old. MY high risk OB came into the room my first appt with him and said he was my age and there will be no talk of being old bc we aren't. I guess I'm lucky when it comes to my doctors.


----------



## Lady H

My consultant said in November a 52 year old lady naturally delivers a naturally conceived, healthy baby. My DH will be 55 when our little girl arrives and she will have a daddy that loves her, that's all they need. X


----------

